# For Their 100th Anniversary, Gitzo Announces The Century Camera Bag Collection



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

```
<em>Iconic carrying solutions for the style-conscious photographer </em></p>
<p><strong>Upper Saddle River, N.J. (August 28, 2017) </strong>– Gitzo, a pioneer in many of the most advanced, revolutionary technologies for professional camera equipment, is celebrating one hundred years of outstanding innovation and technological leadership. To mark its 100th anniversary, the brand is redefining excellence with the launch of several highly exclusive products, including the iconic Gitzo Century Camera Bag Collection.</p>
<p>This exquisite new selection of photography bags are designed especially for Gitzo Traveler fans who own premium cameras and require similar standards of premium quality and detail in their photography bags.</p>
<p>All the models in Gitzo’s new range are built to meet the needs of the world’s most style-conscious photographers. Made in Italy, they are an appealing combination of genuine Italian cow leather and wear-resistant nylon, guaranteeing high resistance to scratches and abrasions. The bags are water-repellent and were crafted to resemble the look of carbon fiber, reminiscent of the Gitzo Traveler tripod legs.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The range includes the Gitzo Century Traveler Backpack, the Gitzo Century Traveler Messenger and the Gitzo Century Compact Messenger, all of which are the perfect choice for Gitzo Traveler Series tripod users.</p>
<p>The Gitzo Century Traveler Backpack has a roomy internal insert that easily accommodates a medium-size DSLR or a Premium CSC with 70-200mm f/2.8 lens attached plus two additional lenses, or it can hold a DJI Mavic Pro with its remote control and accessories. The dual side access enables owners to reach for their equipment from the right or left side. The elegant front opening is the perfect carrying solution for a 0 and 1 Series Gitzo Traveler or similar sized tripod. The removable insert provides the option to pack photography gear and personal items, or effortlessly turn it into a luxurious everyday bag. Featured video tutorial</p>

<p>The second model in this selection is the new Gitzo Century Traveler Messenger. It is equipped with a G-lock flap closing system powered by Fidlock. With this smart magnetic lock, the Gitzo Century Traveler Messenger can be easily opened and closed. It holds a mid-range DSLR or a CSC with a standard zoom lens attached plus another lens and a detached 70-200m f/2.8 lens or a premium mirrorless camera with a 70-200mm attached plus 2/3 standard zoom lenses. It is also perfect to carry a DJI Mavic Pro and its accessories. A pocket on the front bottom unzips to hold and protect a 0 and 1 Series Gitzo Traveler or similar sized tripod. Featured video tutorial</p>
<p>For photographers who prefer a smaller bag, the Gitzo Century Compact Messenger is the perfect choice. It can hold a premium mirrorless camera with a standard zoom lens attached plus two additional lenses or a DJI Mavic Pro and its smaller accessories. The Gitzo Century Compact Messenger is also equipped with the G-lock flap closing system powered by Fidlock. Featured video tutorial</p>
<p>For added security, the Messengers have an interior top flap that keeps the gear compartment secure and the Backpack features a lockable zipper pull on the top and laptop compartments. Each bag comes with its own branded, dust-resistant pouch for protection when not in use and all three carrying solutions include a dedicated soft-touch compartment designed to keep a tablet or a laptop safe (this varies according to the bag).</p>
<p>Regardless of the model, owners of Gitzo Century bags can enjoy the assurance that their camera and accessories are safeguarded thanks to the engineered interior compartments, concealed pockets and countless intelligent storage solutions for all the equipment, accessories and personal items they may require.</p>
<p><strong>You can preorder the new bags at B&H Photo. They’re scheduled to begin shipping on September 11, 2017.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wE9OIB">Gitzo Century Compact Messenger $169</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wjmHoP">Gitzo Century Traveler Messenger $199</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wEehus">Gitzo Century Traveler Backpack $299</a></li>
</ul>
<p>As part of Gitzo’s centenary celebrations other highly desirable products have been launched, including the world’s most exclusive limited edition carbon fiber travel tripods: the <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wjlEVQ">100 Year Anniversary Edition Tripod</a> and the <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wEjnHi" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">Arsène Gitzhoven Edition Tripod</a>, as well as the soon to be launched Fluid Gimbal Head.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

